# FreeBSD current to stable



## petersen77 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi,

I'm running 13-current now (because of amdgpu) but plan to go to release branch when it's available. Do I have to make a fresh install?

Regards,
Peter


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2020)

No, just switch the source to /base/releng/13.0 when it's available. Then build it.


----------



## petersen77 (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm not that familiar with freebsd, I'm coming from Linux. Please explain how to switch. Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2020)

Assuming you used subversion to get the source:
`svn switch https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/13.0 /usr/src`


----------



## a6h (Dec 10, 2020)

petersen77 said:


> I'm running 13-current now


How did you build/setup you CURRENT system?
1. Compiled from the /usr/src.
or
2. Running one of the FreeBSD-CURRENT snapshots from the https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/snapshots/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/13.0/


----------



## petersen77 (Dec 11, 2020)

I downloaded a 13 snapshot from 



			Index of /ftp/snapshots/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/13.0/


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2020)

Chapter 25. Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD
					

Information about how to keep a FreeBSD system up-to-date with freebsd-update or Git, how to rebuild and reinstall the entire base system, etc




					www.freebsd.org
				




You just have to make sure you use /base/releng/13.0 for the source. That will get you the source for 13.0-RELEASE (when it's ready, it doesn't exist yet). Once you've built and installed the system with 13.0-RELEASE you can use freebsd-update(8) to keep it updated. You don't have to continue building it from source.


----------



## a6h (Dec 11, 2020)

petersen77 said:


> I downloaded a 13 snapshot


Therefore, a few points:
1. In CURRENT snapshots, /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf is default to `latest`. You may want to change it to `quarterly` in /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf.
2. To decide how to update the source in the future, freebsd-update(8) or svn(1).
If it's the latter, remove the `src` from the `Components` section in the /etc/freebsd-update.conf.
3. Don't mix freebsd-update(8) with  svn(1).
4. freebsd-update(8) only works with base/releng aka Releases. You can't use it with base/stable or base/head.
5. svnlite(1) is the light version of the svn(1) and it's enough for downloading /usr/src, /usr/doc, and /usr/ports.


----------



## petersen77 (Dec 11, 2020)

Thank you very much.


----------



## mb2015 (Dec 22, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Assuming you used subversion to get the source:
> `svn switch https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/13.0 /usr/src`


Why is this not in the Handbook?!
And it works with svnlite, too.
Thanks!


----------



## a6h (Dec 22, 2020)

mb2015 said:


> Why is this not in the Handbook?!


1. Handbook is a bonus, it's not essential.
2. Manual pages (man) is the ultimate reference:

svn(1) leads to svnbook.red-bean.com

3. STFW and study other documentations:
which eventually leads to svn switch (sw)

Also, there are some other useful hints in other related resources, which could be helpful to draw some conclusion:
[EDIT] You can't always get the definite answer to your question, just by reading some documentation.

FreeBSD Wiki | Subversion for FreeBSD Ports | Merging

`% svn switch svn+ssh://repo.FreeBSD.org/ports/branches/RELENG_8_4_1`

FreeBSD Handbook | 4.5. Using the Ports Collection

`# svn switch http://svn.freebsd.org/ports/branches/2020Q4/ /usr/ports`

4. And finally, if you believe documentation (including Handbook) needs some modification:
I. Send your suggestion using an email to the FreeBSD Documentation Project (FDP) or
II. Edit the related document locally, generate a diff file, and submit it using the PR system.


----------

